# Tutors in composition and orchestration using Skype



## Lassi Tani (Jan 12, 2016)

I tried to find, but couldn't find a list of tutors, that provide one-to-one teaching of composing and orchestration using Skype, and which would go through your score and help with it. I just found this: http://orchestrationonline.com/services/teacher/.

If you know, who's offering such services, please post it here. I have been thinking of having a personal tutor and one-to-one sessions. And of course not for free .


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 12, 2016)

Check Alain Mayrand out:

http://alainmayrand.com/index.php/lessons/

or 

http://scoreclub.net/

Best,

Max


----------



## d.healey (Jan 12, 2016)

You really don't need a personal tutor - just get some of Mike Verta's masterclasses: http://mikeverta.com/wordpress/category/masterclasses/ - If you still can't write music after that then give up  Seriously though I've just been listening to your soundcloud tracks (really nice music ).


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 12, 2016)

d.healey said:


> You really don't need a personal tutor - just get some of Mike Verta's masterclasses: http://mikeverta.com/wordpress/category/masterclasses/ - If you still can't write music after that then give up  Seriously though I've just been listening to your soundcloud tracks (really nice music ).



Hehe. I've been checking out his webpage, but I don't know where to start. There's too much :D.

Thank you!


----------



## d.healey (Jan 12, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Hehe. I've been checking out his webpage, but I don't know where to start. There's too much :D.
> 
> Thank you!


Start with the free ones on YouTube:


Then just go by what subject you want to learn more about - they're quite moreish, you'll want them all eventually .


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jan 12, 2016)

Just as i'm starting to rewatch "All that Jazz", i find this... Mike's just, for me, the greatest thing i ever discovered on this forum! He's a jazz musician at heart, the Jazziest most precious thing for the composer that I want to become, he will impact your outlook on music, skills, theory, musicianship, and all kinds of philosophies, even as a person that you would probably never have otherwise in school or in the classical world. You will learn, as he says, to do the most with the least. He will give you a plan, with tons of powerful little ideas in-between, but a very simple plan that will put you in a position of wisdom if you apply it, and keep applying it... Mike's the blackest white musician I've ever come across, and for him and his masterclasses, it's the rarest thing I'll keep coming back for on this forum to encourage people to support him and express how eternally grateful I am for the impact he's had on my learning journey...


----------



## nikolas (Jan 12, 2016)

Yup Mike Verta is simply awesome.

And I've also done skype lessons in the past and for composition they really work. Not so much for piano, but for composition they do (orchestration, etc... all these elements where you talk and notate rather than perform).


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 12, 2016)

nikolas said:


> Yup Mike Verta is simply awesome.
> 
> And I've also done skype lessons in the past and for composition they really work. Not so much for piano, but for composition they do (orchestration, etc... all these elements where you talk and notate rather than perform).


Hey, Nikolas! Nice to see a familiar face.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the responses! Mike seems to be the solution, though I'd really like one-to-one sessions. Mike Verta sounds like an Indian guru :D.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 12, 2016)

edited


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 12, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Mike is great and I'm not sure but Dave Connor is another one. Skype? Not sure.
> 
> Both are Los Angeles.



Thanks! I didn't know about Dave Connor. He seems to do skype sessions too.


----------



## nikolas (Jan 19, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Hey, Nikolas! Nice to see a familiar face.


Hey Erin.

You here?  Nice to see you!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 19, 2016)

Massimo said:


> Check Alain Mayrand out:
> 
> http://alainmayrand.com/index.php/lessons/
> 
> ...



+1 to Alain Mayrand. I did one-on-one lessons with him via Skype a couple of years back and he was very helpful.

I have also benefited from Mike Verta's classes and like them very much.


----------



## tack (Jan 19, 2016)

AlexandreSafi said:


> Just as i'm starting to rewatch "All that Jazz", i find this... Mike's just, for me, the greatest thing i ever discovered on this forum!


In the past few weeks I've been watching a lot of jazz tutorial videos on Youtube trying to develop this area of my playing. (Coming from a more classical background my improvisational skills are terrible.) There are a few diamonds in the rough, but by and large the stuff on Youtube is so mind numbing, and many have no business trying to pretend they're in a position to teach.

I went back and rewatched All That Jazz and a few days ago and the difference between Mike Verta and everything else I've been able to find on YouTube is shocking. Not so much in the instructional aspect -- Mike does make you work for it (which I like) -- but in what is quite obviously the command he has over the musical vocabulary. I was always impressed by it but I appreciated it even more after watching his "competition." Even just transcribing the bourbon-fueled filler he slams out while waiting for questions is more educational than most of what's on YouTube.

So, yeah, +1 for Mike's videos. Don't worry about where to start. The videos are all self contained and just jump in with a topic that you find most interesting. (Obviously if a given subject has two parts, start with part one.)


----------

